# Wer kauf sich alles pes 2010?



## oupho (6. August 2009)

Ich kaufe mir auf alle fälle PES 2010. Mich würde interessieren wer PES 2010 und wer Fifa 2010 kauft, und vor allem wieso.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Pest kenne ich, aber was ist Pes? 
Ein wenig deutlicher musst du schon werden.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. August 2009)

@quanti

pes = PRO Evolution Soccer 


steh nicht so auf diese Games


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2009)

Nein kauf ich mir nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. August 2009)

Vllt. ,wenn es so git wird wie die alten Teile dann ja....


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. August 2009)

Ich kauf es mir sicher nicht, die Grafik ist hier echt mittelmäßig, und ich stehe sowieso nicht wirklich auf Sportsimulationen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. August 2009)

Ein sehr gutes Spiel und wenn es wieder besser ist als Fifa dann werde ich es mir holen...
Ich bin auf den Zweikampf gespannt

greetz


----------



## Player007 (6. August 2009)

Ich werde es mir, wenn der Test kein Schuss in den Ofen wird, 100%tig zulegen 

Gruß


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. August 2009)

ist das immernoch nicht ausgestorben?
bin ich zu konservativ oder geht man zum fußballspielen nciht eigentlich raus?


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. August 2009)

Ih mach beides ...


----------



## eVoX (6. August 2009)

Bin mit PES 09 noch gut dabei.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. August 2009)

Wieso sollte man sich das kaufen?Ist sowieso jedes Jahr dasselbe mit klitzekleinen Änderungen und einer anderen Jahreszahl,und dafür soll ich Geld bezahlen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. August 2009)

Naja, bei Fifa vllt.. bei Pes gibts aber durchaus größere Änderungen ab und an....


----------



## GTXForce (6. August 2009)

PES 2010 werde ich mir aufgrund mangelnder Lizenzen nicht hohlen, aber FIFA 10 für meine Xbox 360 wenn der Manager Modus so gut wir wie EA ihn ankündigt wird es ein pflichtkauf denn ich muss mit Chelsea ja alle anderen platt machen und auf dem tranfermarkt mal mit anderen Vereinen um Spieler bieten nicht wie jetzt das man bei passendem Finanzen sich alles kaufen kann was man haben möchte .(rechtschreibung war noch nie eine stärke von mir)


----------



## Player007 (6. August 2009)

GTXForce schrieb:


> PES 2010 werde ich mir aufgrund mangelnder Lizenzen nicht hohlen, aber FIFA 10 für meine Xbox 360 wenn der Manager Modus so gut wir wie EA ihn ankündigt wird es ein pflichtkauf denn ich muss mit Chelsea ja alle anderen platt machen und auf dem tranfermarkt mal mit anderen Vereinen um Spieler bieten nicht wie jetzt das man bei passendem Finanzen sich alles kaufen kann was man haben möchte .(rechtschreibung war noch nie eine stärke von mir)



Es gibt für PES 2009, sehr gute Community Patches, mit der Bundesliga und und und (habe ich selber drauf). Das wird es bei PES 2010 sicher auch wieder geben 

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (6. August 2009)

Welchen Patch hast du, gib mal Link pls.


----------



## Player007 (6. August 2009)

Hier den habe ich: VISION-PATCH 2009 DELUXE-EDITION - Version 2.51 UPDATE +++ SUPPORT-THREAD +++ - PES DOWNTOWN - Die Pro Evolution Soccer Foren

Die werden wahrscheinlich auch den Patch für 2010 machen 

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (6. August 2009)

Cool, werd ich mal morgen ausprobieren, thx.


----------



## Aschenkalle (23. August 2009)

Ne ich Kaufe mir lieber FIFA10


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Naja, bei Fifa vllt.. bei Pes gibts aber durchaus größere Änderungen ab und an....


Die Betonung leigt auf "ab und an"


----------



## oupho (23. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesen komischen Spielkarten, bei PES 2010, die man auf einzelne Spieler anwenden kann?


----------



## Bibblson (28. August 2009)

Sind ja eigentlich sowas wie "Spezialfähigeiten" in pes 2009, nur mit dem Vorteil, dass man sie je nach Lust und Laune benutzen kann oder eben sein lässt. So kann man den Spieler eher anpassen, für was man ihn braucht. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Fähigkeiten dann auch Sinn machen, bisher hab ich ja nur gesehen, dass es sie gibt, zb Messi, dass er den Ball nimmt und versucht an ein paar Gegenspielern vorbei zu kommen und dann zu schießen. 

Also zu Frage, ob ich PES oder FIFA kaufe, sag ich nur, ich besitze nur einen Computer^^


----------



## iceman650 (5. September 2009)

ich denke wenn, dann fifa, da ich keinen vollpreis für eine hand voll vereinen bezahle.


----------



## Bibblson (5. September 2009)

naja, fürn pc gibts genügend mods für pes 2010, auch von der Grafik her wird pes am PC am besten aussehen, da man noch AA/AF einstellen kann. Die Spielekonsolen können einfach mit der Grafikleistung moderner Grakas nicht mehr mithalten. Bei Fifa ist die PC-Variante ja eine Verarschung.


----------

